# Top 100 3D Movies



## elenec (Feb 13, 2008)

> *CGSociety and 3D World present a rundown of the Top 100 3D Movies as selected by the CG community*
> 
> What marks out a truly great 3D movie? The knowledge that it pioneered techniques that became standards within the industry, as Flight of the Navigator did with reflection mapping?
> Or that it raised the bar on the volume of effects work possible in a movie, as with Star Wars: Episode 1 - The Phantom Menace? Or simply that it told a memorable story? That was the question we posed in our recent poll to determine the most influential 3D movies of all time, organised in conjunction with 3D World magazine, the industry's leading community portal.
> ...


Source


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

I think that MATRIX will be on 1 and it is.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, wonderful ones.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2008)

This is wrong .. it should have been CG Movies and not 3D .. I wonder how the cgsociety named it this way.. 
there is only a handfull of 3D movies made.. 3D should not be confused with CG( Computer Gfx ) which all of the above movies use. Till date I havent seen even a single 3D movie, 3D movies require a special glasses to be used to see the movie. 
This is the list of all 3D films released Link


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 13, 2008)

where is Chota Chetan????it was also a 3D movie.LOL!!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 13, 2008)

great compilation.
seen many of them.
will see the rest of them soon.


----------



## Voldy (Feb 14, 2008)

Matrix deserve its spot


----------



## nvidia (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice list...I've seen only Matrix 1, but whats so "3D" in it?


----------



## int86 (Feb 14, 2008)

Charan said:


> This is wrong .. it should have been CG Movies and not 3D .. I wonder how the cgsociety named it this way..
> there is only a handfull of 3D movies made.. 3D should not be confused with CG( Computer Gfx ) which all of the above movies use. Till date I havent seen even a single 3D movie, 3D movies require a special glasses to be used to see the movie.
> This is the list of all 3D films released Link



Agreed


----------



## x3060 (Feb 17, 2008)

wrong wrong . . no 3d in those movies . . 
+1 with above poster


----------



## vish786 (Feb 18, 2008)

those are not 3d movies (except Toy Story* 3D Version* )... do u really understand what *3D* is !


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 18, 2008)

Bad, bad list. No 3D movies for you


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 28, 2008)

Where is ICE AGE 2 ??


----------



## lywyre (Feb 28, 2008)

Any specific reason these movies are not in CAPS: Apollo 13, Alien3 and Labyrinth ?


----------



## alok4best (Mar 2, 2008)

off course..there is a diff b/n 3D and Computer Aided Graphics..


----------



## CrossAndZero (Mar 15, 2010)

avatar is good,


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 16, 2010)

these are not 3d movies....aliens,matrix etc were not in 3d..the name of the list is wrong...


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Mar 16, 2010)

Charan is correct!

those are not 3D, the only films i saw in 3D are My dear kuttichathan aka. Chota Chetan and Final Destination 2009


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice lsit ... came to know about some of the films I've never seen 

But as Charan said they are not 3D movies ... a good 3D film I can think about is AVATAR


----------



## kalpik (Mar 16, 2010)

Umm.. Major bump!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah, even I was wondering about why these movies are called 3D. Don't agree with the list at all - the list focuses on mostly post 1990s movies, and very few of the original, pioneering efforts of CG is listed here. The last Starfighter, is just one of the many movies that had groundbreaking CG that made it to the list. Anyone who knows about CG would put the first three star wars movies instead of the last three, as these were the films that really got the whole CG ball rolling. Can think of at least twenty obvious names that the list just leaves out - and the last twenty are all recent movies where CG technology has matured - certainly not "pioneered techniques that became standards within the industry" - and there is no Avatar in there. Additionally, some of the choices are just disgusting... 2010 instead of 2001... whatever did 2010 ever achieve? 
Donno if this is a sidetrack, but if you are interested in milestones, try *www.filmsite.org/milestones2000s.html


----------

